# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Where to go in Sochi, Russia?

## AKvasova

As long as Sochi os going to be Olympic capital in 2009 I thought that it might be interesting to visit the city. And look what I have found on the web.

It was interesting for me to find this rating on the web, because I am from Russia. I hope it might be interesting for someone else too.
“Svoi Ludi”, individual rest and tourism studio, carried out a minisurvey among tourists in order to difine the most memorable sights in Sochi and its suburbs. 580 tourists who visited Sochi resort in 2009 were questioned in the research framework.
“Dedndrarii” Park______ 61%
“Millenium Tower Complex_________ 52%
Sea terminal building__________ 52%
“Platforma” Club________ 49%
Frunze Summer Theatre________ 34%
Yew-box grove________ 34%
Stalin’s house________ 31%
Waterfalls in Sochi National Park________ 26%
Macesta Bridge________ 23%
Voroncov caves________ 18%
“Blue Sea” Restaurant________ 16%
Salmon Factory “Adler”________ 11%
Rodina” Grand Hotel%SPA________ 9%
Akhun Tower_______ 4%
“Mayak” Aquapark________ 4%
Singing Fountaines________ 2%
Other________ 2%
The results of the survey show that the majority of the tourists (61%) recalled Dendrarii Park as the most impressive, more than a half of the respondents (52%) remembered Residential Complex “Millenium Tower” and the Sea Terminal Building. “Platforma” club finishes the top 3 with 49%.
It is remarkable that modern places were named among Sochi traditional culture sights. Below there are examples of tourists’ quotations’ explaining such choice:
“This “Millenium Tower” building can be seen from any point in Sochi, it is an example of modern architecture embodying “new” Sochi – a world-class resort.
“Millenium Tower” in Sochi to a certain extent can be compared only to “Moscow-City” complex in Moscow.
“Platforma” club is remarkable by its atmosphere – such a hot place. You need to come to Sochi just to drop in at it.”
“The “Blue Sea” is a restaurant with first-class service, which is so rare in other Russian and Ukrainian resorts. The atmosphere and menu variety are marvellous.”
“Deluxe Hotel “Rodina” offers elite accommodation and a wide range of services which cannot be seen even in some of the European five-star hotels.“
“Mayak” Aquapark offers unforgettable pastime for the whole family. Water attractions are an inseparable part of a sea holiday. What is important is that there should be plenty of them and they must be safe.”
“Thus nowadays tourists are searching not only for historical and cultural sights but are also interested in modern infrastructure, which is vital for a really good holiday.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

Rather interesting information. Thanks.

----------


## Baltic tribes

Sorry, does Stalin house mean a prison? :Laughing:

----------


## Ameelia

I would like to say you have shared a nice post with sufficient information which is helpful to know about Sochi, Russia. This city is near to the border and it is heavily crowded. It is the home of mountains and lakes. I have never been to Russia but after coming back from my Boston to NYC bus tour I will like to make a plan to visit Russia whenever I got the chance.

----------

